# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تحصیل در ازاد و شرکت در کنکور سراسری

## parham.m.g

سلام دوستان،من دو سال پشت کنکور موندم و تا دی امسال هم مهلت سربازی من تموم میشه.اگر من امسال دانشگاه ازاد رشته حقوق برم میتونم در کنکور 99 شرکت بکنم؟اگر شرکت کردم و در دانشگاه سراسری در همین رشته پذیرفته شدم ایا با واحد هایی که در ازاد خواندم تطبیق میدن؟دانشگاه من در مقطع لیسانس در صورتیکه دانشگاه های فوق و حتی دکتری من خوب باشند تاثیر زیادی روی رزومه من داره؟ایا میشه ترم دوم از دانشگاه مرخصی گرفت؟

----------


## sina_hp

*بله*

----------


## parham.m.g

> *بله*


بله شما خطاب به کدوم سواله؟

----------


## meysam98

پیام نور بزن

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط parham.m.g


بله شما خطاب به کدوم سواله؟


همش*

----------


## parham.m.g

> پیام نور بزن


میخوام یک جایی باشه که هم کلاس برگزار بشه و هم اگر سراسری نشد مدرکش یک نیمچه اعتباری داشته باشه.برای ازاد نمیشه سراسری شرکت کرد؟

----------


## _Mammad_

اگه بری دولتی یه سال نمیتونی کنکور بدی 
ولی آزاد هر دانشگاهیم باشه میتونی هرموقع بخوای کنکور بدی
و قبولم شدی انصراف میدی و میری دانشکاه جدید

----------


## parham.m.g

> اگه بری دولتی یه سال نمیتونی کنکور بدی 
> ولی آزاد هر دانشگاهیم باشه میتونی هرموقع بخوای کنکور بدی
> و قبولم شدی انصراف میدی و میری دانشکاه جدید


اگر رشته ای را که ازاد میخوانم سال بعد سراسری قبول بشم،واحد ها را تطبیق میدن؟ایا لازمه دوباره واحد هایی را که پاس کردم دوباره پاس بکنم؟

----------


## Shah1n

> اگر رشته ای را که ازاد میخوانم سال بعد سراسری قبول بشم،واحد ها را تطبیق میدن؟ایا لازمه دوباره واحد هایی را که پاس کردم دوباره پاس بکنم؟


بستگی به دانشگاهی که قبول شدی داره
واسه پسر عموم که تطبیق ندادن و دوباره پاس کرد

----------


## parham.m.g

> بستگی به دانشگاهی که قبول شدی داره
> واسه پسر عموم که تطبیق ندادن و دوباره پاس کرد


ایشون چه دانشگاهی بودن؟ایا با نمره پایینی پاس کرده بودند؟

----------


## Shah1n

> ایشون چه دانشگاهی بودن؟ایا با نمره پایینی پاس کرده بودند؟


دانشگاه آزاد بود بعد هم رفت سراسری
نمراتشم 19 و 20 ولی تطبیق ندادن
حقم داشتن چون بعدن همون درسها رو با 12 و 13 پاس کرد
ولی خب ممکنه که تطبیق بدن
یکی از همکلاسیامم پیام نور بود وقتی اومد دانشگاه تو همون رشته هیچی درسیو تطبیق ندادن چون نمره هیچ دانشگاه غیر دولتی رو قبول نداشتن
ولی فک کنم بعضی دانشگاه های دولتی دانشگاه های غیر دولتی رو قبول دارن چون شنیدم که تطبیق دادن

----------

